# Photos of my RS250 in Weardale



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi folks, took advantage of this lovely weather we are having and went out for a run and some practice with the canon 500D


IMG_0622 by nick3814, on Flickr


IMG_0620 by nick3814, on Flickr


IMG_0659 by nick3814, on Flickr


IMG_0654 by nick3814, on Flickr


IMG_0625 by nick3814, on Flickr


IMG_0630 by nick3814, on Flickr


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool pics mate, the last being my personal favourite.

Hate the wheels on the meg though  sorry.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Each to their own mate :thumb: I love that last one too, the way the light came through the clouds :driver:

Cheers


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Last one is a cracker with the sun coming through the clouds.


I like the wheels but can see they may be a bit Marmite.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Great shots and great car well done, would like to see more maybe some interior shots.

Barry.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

What's with the flash? Longer exposure would mean you don't need it....

Bret


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great car and spec mate, I want!

Stunning pics. The Werkstat looks well too


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> What's with the flash? Longer exposure would mean you don't need it....
> 
> Bret


I agree, the flash spoild these shots for me, composition is quite good overall, use a longer exposure and maybe a bit of PhotoShop to add some contrast, saturation and a bit of sharpening would look good too.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> What's with the flash? Longer exposure would mean you don't need it....
> 
> Bret


Cheers Bret :thumb: still quite new to all this mate and think I had it on an auto setting at the time, appreciate the advice, thats what its all about thanks :buffer:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> Great shots and great car well done, would like to see more maybe some interior shots.
> 
> Barry.


Thanks Barry, some interior shots for you taken later in the garage :thumb:


IMG_0581 by nick3814, on Flickr

IMG_0600 by nick3814, on Flickr

IMG_0593 by nick3814, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Yellow looks nice in the leather.

Any reason you didn't go for the Recaro's?


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just don't find them that comfortable mate and the standards in leather are lovely :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn, I was expecting some decent 2 stroke action...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

nick3814 said:


> Just don't find them that comfortable mate and the standards in leather are lovely :thumb:


I had them in my Clio and they wore very badly. I just worry how it will affect resale value by not having them.

Are yours heated?


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I had them in my Clio and they wore very badly. I just worry how it will affect resale value by not having them.
> 
> Are yours heated?


Yes mate, both heated and drivers is electric with memory settings :thumb:

Its got everything bar the Recaros and glass roof, plan on keeping it a long time mate so don't think resale will be effected.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

TeZ said:


> Damn, I was expecting some decent 2 stroke action...


That was exactly why I clicked it as well... I had an rs250


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Good Pics and literally a mile away from where i live in Stanhope!


----------

